# Close ratio or wide ratio



## The Nooch (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi all! I have a 64 tempest that I’m converting to a 4 speed car. 1969 428. Currently has 2.56 open rear. I’m going to install a Posi and I’m thinking 3.55 gear set. What would be a better choice in transmission? Wide or close ratio? Not building a race car. This will be a driver. I’d like it to preform well in every aspect. Also any recommendations on getting the parts from the pedals out or if anyone has any they would like to sell. I’ve seen kits on eBay and at 4 speed conversions. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wide ratio muncie and 323 rear gear makes for a nice driver

the later t-10 like a 78 ish some came with a 3,25? first gear 
and work great with a 308 rear

make sure your flywheel accepts a n 11" clutch too 

use 67 68 linkage and not the early 64-66

buy the linkkage AFTER you buy the transmission as linkages change a couple times thru the years for each
style of trans and years of application ....

some fit on some trannys some dont

dont expect to use a console if you dont use factory linkage as the throw of the shifter and the angle it comes thru the floor and the spot it hangs on the tail shaft a ALL make them NOT fit the original console

Scott T

ps one of my favorite rivers to fish is the Wynoochee here in washington

we call it the nooch also


----------



## The Nooch (Apr 16, 2019)

Yep Nooch is a childhood nickname that has stuck for the past 40 years. I think your referring to the shift linkage? I’m looking for clutch linkage from the pedal to the clutch fork. Also, I have a Muncie M21 and a Super T 10 already. T10 2.43 / 1.61/ 1.23 ratio. The Muncie is 2.20/ 1.64/1.28. I’m not against buying a different trans if needed. I just don’t know enough about wide ratio and close ratio and what will preform what way.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Nooch said:


> Yep Nooch is a childhood nickname that has stuck for the past 40 years. I think your referring to the shift linkage? I’m looking for clutch linkage from the pedal to the clutch fork. Also, I have a Muncie M21 and a Super T 10 already. T10 2.43 / 1.61/ 1.23 ratio. The Muncie is 2.20/ 1.64/1.28. I’m not against buying a different trans if needed. I just don’t know enough about wide ratio and close ratio and what will preform what way.



Just boils down to matching the first gear with the rear end gear for getting the car rolling. You don't want to have to a gear multiplication (1st gear x rear end ratio) where you have to slip the clutch excessively to get it rolling nor do you want a gear that the minute you let out the clutch you have redlined the engine in about 15 feet and have to go to the next gear.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Use an online engine RPM calculator with your rear tire diameter and see what you like for cruising RPM at 60 MPH in 4th gear.

https://crawlpedia.com/rpm_gear_calculator.htm

I would go with the 2.42 and 3.55 rear gear for 8.59 final ratio in 1st gear. This gives great torque for take-off, the 2.20 x 3.55 = 7.81 not quite enough for my taste. I had a 69' gto with 3spd auto TH400 which has I think a 2.42 first, and I ran a 3.55 gears in the back, it launched real good. My current 69' build I'm putting together has a T-10 with 2.42 first and a 3.90 rear gear = 9.438, I'll be burning some rubber. The car had 4.66:1 rear gears in it when I got it so I'm taming it down a bit LOL. One day when I have extra money I'll invest in a Tremec TKO600 with a 2.87 first and .64 final overdrive so I can get the engine rpm on the highway. 

I dont know if the 69 pedals will fit a 64 tempest but Ive got an extra set of pedals. pm me if interested.


----------

